# Eggcrate and Lighting



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm getting ready to place some eggcrate on top of a couple tanks. (have a cat problem ... as in the meow type. )

Strange cat I might add. She's pulling the plants out of the tank! These are ones I have floating like water sprite. She'll even snag the zucchini that winds up floating to the top.

Anyway, I have a large piece of eggcrate that I'm going to use to make cover. But I thought I read somewhere that the eggcrate will actually reduce the lights effectiveness. I looked all through my notes and couldn't find anything.

I may just cut out a section where the light will be over.

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

eggcrate was designed to defuse light, at the distances we have from our lights to the tank, its a non issue.


----------

